# Possibly stolen Browning BAR 30-06



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

I have been unable to locate the above listed rifle and believe it to have been stolen. This rifle was a Mark II Safari (short barrel) wood stock with a Leupold VariX 4 mounted. This gun was given to me by my father when about 12-14 years ago. I do not have the serial number and am trying to obtain it now. I know it was purchased at Scotts in jay. In 2006 my house burnt to the ground and it suffered minor damage that was repaired by a friend of a friend. It still has some sign that it was in a fire. If I'm not mistaken it has one very distinguishable gauge in the buttstock, it looks like the mark made when you stick your finger nail in a bar of soap. The last I seen the rifle was 2008 at my home in Milton, I have not seen it since and thought it was at my parents house until I couldn't locate it this year. I know this is a long shot but this is a very important gun to me and I hope someone has some knowledge about where it has ended up. As soon as I get the serial # I'm going to report it stolen and hopefully it will show up in a pawn ticket. Thank you guys for reading.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I hope you find it....I hate a damn thief !


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Good luck. I had three shotguns and a cheap .38 special "disappear". Ended up being my crack-head step-son. These were guns I bought in the 70's and I did not have the serial numbers recorded. Without serial numbers the po-po would not do anything.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

These stories should be a lesson to all of us. Get out the damn shotguns, rifles, pistols, revolvers and write down every number and identifying marks. Put the information in your safety deposit box or with your tax information. Hopefully you will never need it, but write it down anyway. It may be a good idea to store the info in several locations. Lots of guns could be recovered if the owners had the serial # ready to give to the cops as soon as the report is made. The # will go to NCIC and anyone pawning or selling the gun to a licensed dealer will caught and the property returned to the owner. No serial# No Chance.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I have taken pics. of all of mine and close ups of serial #'s . I upload on the computor ,then burn the pics on a disc. put the disk in the fire safe or safety deposit box !


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Since 2008 and no SN? gone, as in bye=bye...Good luck. Does anyone really have something valuable in their home and not keep a record of serial #'s and pics of them???


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> Since 2008 and no SN? gone, as in bye=bye...Good luck. Does anyone really have something valuable in their home and not keep a record of serial #'s and pics of them???


 
If you read my post you would have known my house BURNT TO THE GROUND in 2006. I did have all the serial #s at that time. Yes, I should have redone them all, but I did not and here I stand. I did not come on here expecting to magically find my gun and I certainly didnt post this thread to hear your sarcastic comments. Thanks for your valuable input in this thread


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

You are welcome. It does no good to log everything you have and then leave it in the house. Every Ins agent in America will keep a copy for you, a safe deposit box, give a copy to a couple of relatives, on line storage mediums..any number of way to protect your info. not sarcastic at all just a bit of common sense. I hope this has helped you for the next disaster and I am sure all you have is properly documented now and securely saved other than in your home. Please treat this as an education not a nasty response. I hate losing things and hope you find your gun.


----------

